# Look what theTaxi industry says about passenger ratings ...



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

whosdrivingyou.org


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Actually, taxi companies can refuse service, if they have a "sound business reason".

1. Customer does not pay full fare, or does not pay at all.
2. customer is usually gone, even if the response is within a reasonable amount of time
3. customer is under the influence of alcohol or drugs
4. customer is using the vehicle to aid the commission of an illegal act
5. customer assaults the driver

Those are common reasons. There are others with which a company can get away, depending on the circumstances and conditions.

When I was a company official, we did get away with denying service to:

1. customers who habitually abused drivers verbally
2. several customers who regullarly went to a part of the City where the "youth" threw rocks at cabs. After a few broken windshields and lack of Police response, we refused to send cabs to those customers. METRO tried to do something similar, under similar conditions and circumstances, but did not get away with it. We managed to, somehow.
3. customers who regullarly expected change for fifty and hundred dollar bills
4. customers who trashed cabs and would not pay for the clean-up
5. We acutally did get away with denying service to a _sitting_ Commissioner on the Taxicab Commission. May she rest in peace, but this woman regullarly shorted the drivers on their fares, sprung rubber cheques on the drivers and abused her position to file complaints against every third driver that we sent to her. Of course, as she was a sitting Commissioner, the Hearing Panel would usually rule in her favour. We had the documentation, though: several copies of rubber cheques; two reversals of Hearing Panel rulings issued by the Court, one of which went as far as to question the fairness and sanity of the members of that Panel; several statements and complaint records from cab drivers. If course, the then Chair summoned us to the Commission to render an account of ourselves. We produced the documentation. Even he admitted that there was little that he could do if this Commissioner would not pay her fares.

These are just a few. So yeah, even we weeded out undesirable passengers.

If the cab business wants to attack Uber, attack it on the real issues, not this.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

So wouldn't pax rating drivers be discriminating?


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Thatendedbadly said:


> So wouldn't pax rating drivers be discriminating?


Yes, I believe the same could be said in that instance.


----------



## Jiynks (Aug 10, 2015)

Seeing asthough there isnt any guidelines to the ratings as each person applies thier own criteria.
Like 1* for wearing a blue shirt or didnt tip or just cause you didnt like them.
The rating system is unreliable.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Jiynks said:


> Seeing asthough there isnt any guidelines to the ratings as each person applies thier own criteria.
> Like 1* for wearing a blue shirt or didnt tip or just cause you didnt like them.
> The rating system is unreliable.


I don't see a problem w/ weeding out the bad passengers from cabs, Uber, Lyft, whatever... But you're right, drivers giving out bad ratings because of minor things like a blue shirt, short supermarket trips, etc isn't right


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Thatendedbadly said:


> So wouldn't pax rating drivers be discriminating?


No.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Actually, taxi companies can refuse service, if they have a "sound business reason".
> 
> These are just a few. So yeah, even we weeded out undesirable passengers.
> 
> If the cab business wants to attack Uber, attack it on the real issues, not this.


During my stint as a yellow cab driver here in Pittsburgh, the drivers were all independent- leasing the cabs.

The company provided the cars as well as dispatching service, but couldn't force any driver to take any trip at all. When you drove out of the garage, they could care less if you didn't accept any radio calls during your shift, and some drivers didn't- relying on their own network of contacts and customers to contact them for the most part.

PUC rules prohibited discrimination on the basis of race, religion or ethnicity, but drivers still used their own discretion and refused some customers.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

The ratings don't mean much of anything. Their is no standard metric applied. The mutual rating system mostly serves to provide both pax and driver with a sense of personal agency. 

One example of how meaningless the rating system is: Drivers tend to hold pax to the same threshold Uber holds drivers to in order to maintain active on the platform. There is no reason to suggest a 4.7 driver equals to a 4.7 pax, for a bunch of reasons.

That said, as far as Uber drivers rating pax, Uber is not considered to be a common carrier.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Looked at in another way.....

WE are NOT public transportation....

YOU have to be a MEMBER of Uber to get a ride and/or drive for them so we can be thought of as a "member" based "ride share". 

Looked at this way, maybe some public transport laws SHOULDN'T apply to us EMPLOYEES of Uber since groups can make their own "reasonable" rules as to who qualifies for a ride or not (or for that matter who drives or not.....of course Uber wouldn't do or use this possible technicality because every pax is a payday for them!).

I put the employee part in in case I want to be in a class action suit later and not have them point to a post I made to discredit my potential big $$ payout....You never can be too careful! ;-O 

Andy


----------

